# Waiting for PR but Wife Pregnant



## 1naveenjindal (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi
Can some one assist me with information on my situation as described below:

I am married and have a kid too. I submitted our (all 3 of us) Australian PR application in August 2015 beginning and was assigned CO after 2 months. I have been waiting for my VISA grant since then. Yesterday (14th Dec), we got to know that my wife is expecting and she is around 4 weeks pregnant. Now I am in a situation, where I need to know some details on the below scenario:

1. Should I inform my CO about it? If yes, how would it impact my application as I have just crossed the age of 32 - will they put me on hold and allow addition of a new member in my existing application whenever he/she is born or will they ask me to refile the application and do all over again?

2. In case CO is not informed about the situation, would my wife will be allowed to travel to Australia for VISA validation and later she can return for her delivery to India

3. In case CO is not informed about the situation and my wife is allowed to travel to Australia for VISA validation and we plan for delivery there in Australia itself - Will my wife be getting any medical insurance or medicare that will cover her pregnancy related doctor visits and her delivery expenses and hospitalization.

4. Also in the above case will the new born get Citizenship by birth?

5. At last I would like to know the best way to deal with this situation

Please respond.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. You can update your CO if you would like. Unless your wife still needs to complete the medical and x-ray (not recommended during pregnancy), then your visa would be processed without any additional requirements from you. If you haven't yet done the medicals, then the CO will likely hold your application until after the birth - you could then add the baby, complete the medicals and you all get your visas.

2. Assuming you've done the medicals, you and your wife can deliver the baby wherever you'd like but you need to validate the visas by the initial entry date.

3. If you have the baby in Australia while holding a PR visa, you can apply for medicare and that likely covers most of the costs. There may be some costs at your own expense. It is virtually impossible to get health insurance that does not have a waiting period of 12 months for pregnancy coverage.

4. If you hold PR and the baby is born in Australia, the child will be an Australian citizen by birth.

5. Most people would choose to have the baby in Australia due to the ability to have citizenship from birth. This avoids the time and cost and effort to apply for a child visa.


----------

